# Hello from Barre, Vermont



## usmcvet (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys. Just checking in.  Looking forward to learning.  I was raised last night in Granite lodge Lodge #35 here in Barre, VT. It was an awesome experience.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 29, 2013)

Greetings and congratulations on your recent Raising!!


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## WBDavidSmith (Oct 30, 2013)

Congratulations! Welcome to the craft


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome Brother


My Freemasonry


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I know there is still LOTS to learn and I'm looking forward to it. Wish I'd done this years ago.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 30, 2013)

usmcvet said:


> Thanks guys. I know there is still LOTS to learn and I'm looking forward to it. Wish I'd done this years ago.



I hear you but remember if you had you would not be who you are now !!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 30, 2013)

We'll said Brother.


----------



## The SERVICE (Oct 31, 2013)

Congratulations Brother! 

My Freemasonry


----------



## cog41 (Oct 31, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------

